# Nubian/Guernsey Cross



## holliroewe (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all! I just purchased my first two goats! Both are nubians, due in march and april. One od my does is bred to a Guernsey buck and I am super excited to see what these babies turn out like! Does anyone have a Nubian Guernsey cross that you can post pictures of? And what mix of traits would you hope to see out of a cross like this?
Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds  interesting. Good luck with you births.


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a photo of one.  Really neat cross 

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=27453&sid=b7274b7181b97388eeb183f464853c7d&start=0


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats wonderful! Cant wait to see! Shes due in April


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

I just learned something new! I thought Guernsey was a breed of cattle. I didn't even know there was a Guernsey breed of goats too!  I opened up this post thinking maybe you had a question about whether to get a Guernsey cow or a Nubian goat for milk on your farm.

 from NC


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 17, 2012)

They are new to me too! They all percentage goats from what I've, but still... A fun mix for our family! And I have a friend with an unrelated buck! So maybe some higher percentage kids in my future  I know a lot of people who spend a lot of money on purebred goats, but for me... a healthy cross is just dandy!


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm also curious to see what the butterfat percentage will be like with this cross?


----------

